
How do you build the perfect local community Web site  - Harj
http://venturebeat.com/2007/02/28/will-outsidein-nail-the-community-web-site-maybe/
======
seniortutor
I am just about through with Johnson's "Why Everything Bad Is Good for You"
and I would like to get in on a discussion of the book. I am a senior citizen
and fascinated with the arguments he proposes, mainly because I can verify the
truth in them from observing the interests and "smarts" of my grandchildren
and great grandchilden. I plan to read the book a second time to absorb it
better. Also, I plan to watch the "Sopranos" and see how his comments apply
therein.

------
danielha
Outside.in's Steve Johnson wrote a fairly buzzed-about book about popular
culture ("Why Everything Bad is Good for You"). He sounds like a bright guy
with a handle on American society and the populous in general. I think he'll
do great things with the new company.

